# NAVHDA Test



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone's V taken the NAVHDA test? If yes, can you please share your experience: training for it, difficulty, outcome, etc? 
Greatly appreciate your answers


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll get back tonight with our experience.

It is a really enjoyable event if done well.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/north-american-versatile-hunting-dog.html

We did the NAVHDA natural abilities test when Bailey was around 10 months old. At 8 months here in Northern California, there was a PRE-Natural Abilities Test seminar put on north of Sacramento that explained what would occur during the event.

The test took place west of Fresno, California over a weekend. This was at a State wildlife area in the central valley and I took the motorhome and enjoyed two days with dogs and dog people.

When the tests are done you will KNOW if you have a hunting dog with the genetics to become a great, good, average or poor hunting dog. The judges are fair and the tests are set up to see what the dog's natural abilities are without training. There were about 35 dogs as I recall.

I will do this test with every Hungarian Pointer I will ever own. If the dog scores low, then I will be disappointed. At this point in my life, I may have to give that pup to a non-hunting family. I will then try again. There are only so many dogs we get in a short lifetime.

My plan is to get one of Bailey's pups in four years (he will be eight by then) and I will be retired. Then I'll try and see where the limits of good breeding and good training may take us.

Life is an adventure. Enjoy the trip with good companions.

RBD


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

* redbirddog*, thank you so much for sharing your experience with Bailey and the Natural Abilities test! What an amazing achievement for Bailey to score perfect 112! He is such a gorgeous Vizsla 8)

Pacsirta's trainer and I were talking about all the different tests and trials out there, and one of them he mentioned was the NAVHDA Natural Abilities Test. As I was reading more about it, I became intrigued and really connected with the goals of this test. Would be really nice to see how my little Pacsirta does; she has a great nose and instincts. We still have about 9 months to do this!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I see there is a test coming up in September at Bridgeport - will Riley be too old for the test at that point? (She turns 1 year on September 5th.) I'd LOVE to do this with her and see what her score is!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Threefsh,

Riley is still a pup in September. I would highly recommend it. If nothing else it is a great weekend to talk about versitle hunting dogs. Most of the breed types will be there.

RBD


----------

